# Help with GX-24 cutting force



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought a GX-24 the other day, 2nd hand but in good condition. I know very little about vinyl cutters, let me just ad. I read that the blade should be protruding roughly a credit card thickness from the holder yet my length is about 3 times this amount. I have vinyl for making stickers. It's a 5 year quality vinyl, yellow colour. I did a decal for my wheels and I had to have the force set to 180gr and the blade force to +1 and I am just thinking this is too much? I'd be interested to hear everyones thoughts. I'll try find out the make of vinyl and thickness.

Edit: This is the vinyl. 

GRAFITYP SELFADHESIVE FILMS. Monomeric calendered PVC film with a thickness of 70 microns, available in 27 matt and 35 glossy colours.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a new blade or is it the same old blade from the seller?

You should really get a new blade.


----------



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Do you have a new blade or is it the same old blade from the seller?
> 
> You should really get a new blade.


 Still the old blade it came with. Are blades sold with the black holder?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Gavh said:


> Still the old blade it came with. Are blades sold with the black holder?


You shouldn't need a new holder. Just the blade. You can get a blade for around $15-$20. For cutting vinyl, you just need a 45* blade.


----------



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> You shouldn't need a new holder. Just the blade. You can get a blade for around $15-$20. For cutting vinyl, you just need a 45* blade.


 I'm contacting a supplier right now for a blade. Does 180gr sound excessive for this thickness of vinyl? What on earth would one be cutting that only requires 50gr?


----------



## gc grafix (Mar 31, 2011)

it depends on the vinyl thickness and how shape the blade is. I cut at 80 to 120gr for most vinyls and 150 to 170gr for some of the printable and clear vinyls.

I say change the blade and do a cut test


----------



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

gc grafix said:


> it depends on the vinyl thickness and how shape the blade is. I cut at 80 to 120gr for most vinyls and 150 to 170gr for some of the printable and clear vinyls.
> 
> I say change the blade and do a cut test


Wow, Ok this blade of mine is most definitely in need of replacement. I cut a decal last night and although there was some text that was small, the blade nicked the one "/" and pulled it up. This was @180gr force. 
The force slider, is that for fine tuning the blade force? My only concern at the moment is that my blade is protruding so much at the moment. If I set it to the credit card thickness, it doesn't touch the vinyl at all. Hmmm


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

the force slider is for fine tuning when you have a pen and are plotting. For cutting it is not useful. With a new blade you should be cutting around 50 to 60 on the material you have listed.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Gavh said:


> My only concern at the moment is that my blade is protruding so much at the moment. If I set it to the credit card thickness, it doesn't touch the vinyl at all. Hmmm


There should be an adjustable cap on the blade holder. You need to turn this cap to control how much blade is showing out the end. On the other end of the holder should be a push pin, this helps you get the blade out when it needs to be changed. When you put the blade in you should hear a little “Click” sound to let you know the blade is all the way in the holder. Then adjust the cap so about a half to one credit card thickness of blade is exposed. I use the half a credit card on most of the thinner materials. When the blade holder is installed in the cutter it will be in the up position and will bring the blade down once it starts cutting your design, lifting the blade between objects. If you go to Roland site www.rolanddga.com you can down load a manual for the cutter that will explain things on the cutter…if you didn’t get one from the previous owner. 
CW


----------



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> There should be an adjustable cap on the blade holder. You need to turn this cap to control how much blade is showing out the end. On the other end of the holder should be a push pin, this helps you get the blade out when it needs to be changed. When you put the blade in you should hear a little “Click” sound to let you know the blade is all the way in the holder. Then adjust the cap so about a half to one credit card thickness of blade is exposed. I use the half a credit card on most of the thinner materials. When the blade holder is installed in the cutter it will be in the up position and will bring the blade down once it starts cutting your design, lifting the blade between objects. If you go to Roland site www.rolanddga.com you can down load a manual for the cutter that will explain things on the cutter…if you didn’t get one from the previous owner.
> CW


 Will do. To think I was quite chuffed with the quality when I first tried it. Cant wait to see it cut with a new blade! THanks for the responses guys, most helpful!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Try here ==> Roland Support GX-24

This may be useful as well ==> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t43426.html

I usually have my force @ 60-90 depending on material.
I get my blades here (also has discount for TSF members) http://www.cleancutblade.com/


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

bungy said:


> I get my blades here (also has discount for TSF members) Clean Cut Blade


How much is the discount and how do I get it? I checked the Exclusive Discounts and Offers forum but didn't see them listed.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

180 is way too much downforce for vinyl. i use that when i'm cutting stencil material which is pretty thick.

why don't you do a test cut (press the test button) before wasting any more vinyl?


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

wormil said:


> How much is the discount and how do I get it? I checked the Exclusive Discounts and Offers forum but didn't see them listed.


It is on the homepage of their website,
* Discounts for members of these forums:*



Signforums
Yahoo Sign Group
Signcraft
Cuttingedge
Letterheads
Signs101
Tintdude
US Cutter
Apparel Decorators
Vinyl Forum
*T-Shirts*
 
As I was an OS order I had to email my order details so they could give me a freight quote.
I put my forum details in that email, forum name and my username.
They checked to see if it was valid then I would get an email with the price+freight.

Not sure how it works on the updated site, maybe give them a call and ask. They have a toll free number listed if you are in the USA.


----------



## manmachine78 (Jun 20, 2011)

We use a force of 30 for our vinyl and it works fine. If we try to go above 50 it slices right through the backing.

By the way, blades are dirt cheap on eBay. I'm talking like 3 for $5 cheap. They're from Hong Kong but I've ordered several and they work fine.

Hope that helps!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

manmachine78 said:


> We use a force of 30 for our vinyl and it works fine. If we try to go above 50 it slices right through the backing.
> 
> By the way, blades are dirt cheap on eBay. I'm talking like 3 for $5 cheap. They're from Hong Kong but I've ordered several and they work fine.
> 
> Hope that helps!


you sure you're not talking about your offset settings? if not what kind of vinyl are you talking about? my down force for both tshirt vinyl and sign vinyl is at LEAST 100.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

miktoxic said:


> you sure you're not talking about your offset settings? if not what kind of vinyl are you talking about? my down force for both tshirt vinyl and sign vinyl is at LEAST 100.


I have cut sign material as low as 30, Fashion film at 50 to 60 using a carbide 60 degree blade. 
CW


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah i'm just using a 45 degree blade. does it make that much difference? so you use 60 degree blade for each type of vinyl? i only use it for heavier material such as twill and duralith etc.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

miktoxic said:


> yeah i'm just using a 45 degree blade. does it make that much difference? so you use 60 degree blade for each type of vinyl? i only use it for heavier material such as twill and duralith etc.


On a Roland Cutter I use a 60 for everything! 
A 60 degree blade will force itself into the material more than a 45 degree blade…so it uses less force. I found I liked cutting with a 60 degree blade and the cuts were fine, this way I didn’t need to keep changing the blade all the time. I also learned a long time ago to set the blade so it was just leaving a little mark in the adhesive on the carrier and not scratching too much…dulls the blades to quickly that way. Anyway, I just prefer to use a 60 for everything, that’s just me. I have also cut some very find detail for a one off without issue...wouldn’t do that for a big run because weeding would take too long.


----------



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. There is a Roland dealer just down the road from where I work so I will make a turn there in the beginning of the month. I am so broke after buying the machine. My only worry is that there is something wrong with the machine just hoping that once I get a new blade it will cut below 100gr like the rest of your guys.

Thought I'd share. I've been cutting stickers for friends to practice working with the machine and this was my latest project. For my friends Mk1 VW Scirocco we needed a wooden dash face but couldn't find any in good condition so he brought me wood, I photographed it and drew up the face in vector. He got the woodgrain printed and I cut and applied it for him.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice, Gavin!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Very, very nice Gavin!!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

very, very, very nice Gavin! - I thought I would continue the trend!

It is pretty good work though!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Gavh said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. There is a Roland dealer just down the road from where I work so I will make a turn there in the beginning of the month. I am so broke after buying the machine. My only worry is that there is something wrong with the machine just hoping that once I get a new blade it will cut below 100gr like the rest of your guys.
> 
> Thought I'd share. I've been cutting stickers for friends to practice working with the machine and this was my latest project. For my friends Mk1 VW Scirocco we needed a wooden dash face but couldn't find any in good condition so he brought me wood, I photographed it and drew up the face in vector. He got the woodgrain printed and I cut and applied it for him.



that is something i had never imagined doing. looks great!!! i really think your troubles are coming from the blade as well considering it was the original blade (who knows how long and how much the original owner had used the machine).

btw: used to have a scirocco back in the day. was one of my fave cars.

-good luck!


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

What would be a good amount of cutting force for Glitter vinyl on a 60 blade?


----------



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Glad you like what I've done. Today I get my new blade and application tape! Finally!


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Could you post me the link from e-bay for that blade supplier?


----------



## Gavh (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm getting my blade from a local supplier in Cape Town, South Africa. Appologies if that wasnt directed at me


----------



## manmachine78 (Jun 20, 2011)

sealove said:


> Could you post me the link from e-bay for that blade supplier?


I went to eBay and searched "Roland blade" and then sorted the results by lowest price first. There are numerous sellers who have great deals on blades and accessories. I would just take a look at the seller's prices and feedback and pick one you're comfortable with. I'm assuming there are blades available for other cutters as well but I've never looked. Here's a link...

roland blade | eBay


----------

